# Best Burger (Past and Present)



## Snow Hill Pond

Memorable burgers from your past or present...

1. *Lynaugh's* (Lexington, KY): A favorite haunt during college. Get the O'Round, a flame-broiled, hand-formed, high-fat beef burger that is as big as a small dinner plate, and a draft beer.

2. *Burger Bar *(Bristol, TN/VA): Right off the main street that divides TN from VA. I think it's on the VA side. A small hole-in-the-wall that seats about 10 comfortably...but usually packs 20. The grill/griddle is about the size of fold-out card table...hence, they can take an order and get the food back to you in usually less than 1 hour...2 hours tops. I remember the burger, shoe string fries, and homemade millk shake being very good. To be fair, however, I cannot remember if it really was good or if my hunger made it even more delicious.


----------



## jbarwick

Hmm where to begin?

Kuma's Corner (Chicago, IL) - Visited during grad school before going to a live show. The place was packed and we waited an hour for the foo....experience. I got the Kuma Burger which is a fresh burger with a fried egg on top but the atmosphere is the reason you go. There is heavy metal music playing and the place is just alive all the time. I loved my burger and still talk about it.

Thurman's (Columbus, OH) - A burger joint where people wait hours in line. Best to get there right after it opens. It is this small little place with few tables and a bar. The burgers are greasy and great and again this is an atmosphere thing. A must visit for foodie's visiting Columbus.

Squeeze In (Sacramento, CA) - This place lived up to the hype I heard about. I was going to a wedding in San Francisco and flew into Sacramento partly for this burger. Greasy and bad for you but memorable when this giant cheese thing comes out with your burger.

Honorable Mention -
Burger Up (Nashville, TN) - This place has been getting some hype but the atmosphere falls a little short. It is a fancy burger place and I want some noise when I eat a burger for some reason. This place has a knife and fork atmosphere when it should have a roll your sleeves up because this burger is tasty atmosphere. Don't get me wrong this place is good but falls a little flat.

​


----------



## Starch

Best across the board: Bartley's, Harvard Square.

Honorable Mention, in the burgers-aren't-supposed-to-be-gourmet or "burger joint" category: Dick's, Seattle (various locations, but Capitol Hill is preferred).

Honorable Mention, in the yes-they-are-what's-wrong-with-a-nice-restaurant category: Bennett's, Mercer Island.


----------



## Howard

I'm going to have to say Tony Roma's and Outback Steakhouse.


----------



## herfitup

I'm going to have to go with Shelly's Back Room in DC. A bonus is you can smoke cigars there.


----------



## BrianPaul

I feel for you, Horward.


----------



## toddorbertBU

I'd have to say Charley's Old Fashioned Hamburgers in Ft Worth, TX. 
It's now grown to multiple locations but the original is this tiny place next to a gas station and nursery. A couple picnic tables inside and a few more outside. I always got mine to go and would race home because the bag would be soaked in grease and it would stain the upholstery. Great boardwalk style fries.


----------



## Starch

BrianPaul said:


> I feel for you, Horward.


You and I are on the same page, but hey: there's no accounting for taste.

And where are your nominees? Some guy in Akron had to nominate a Fort Worth place (though context, I suppose, indicates that he _used_ to live in Fort Worth).


----------



## Tempest

White Castle is the best, but it's hard to get that excited over a hamburger.


----------



## drlivingston

Hamburger Heaven here in Birmingham.


----------



## Langham

Visitors to Hove might enjoy both Burger Off and The Troll's Pantry. I can take or leave burgers but very occasionally they hit the spot.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

Tempest said:


> ...but it's hard to get that excited over a hamburger.


You may be right, but JBarwick is on to something. The atmosphere of the restaurant/bar/stand is an important component to the burger experience that probably is not appreciated fully by most.


----------



## Troglodyte

*Four Winds Restaurant* 464 GA Highway 26, Cusseta, GA. Located on the road between Fort Benning and Camp Darby, it is a favorite among Ranger instructors and other burger cognoscenti. Also a popular hangout for cast and crew during the filming of _We Were Soldiers. _Susan has a photo over the cash register of Mel Gibson and Sam Elliot enjoying the restaurant's signature Rangerburger. No other celeb will ever find the place, which is another plus.

I had my first one while on radio watch before I began Ranger School, late in the last century. The RI asked who wanted one, and despite the risk that "Rangerburger" meant some sort of fiendish torture, I took a chance on it, and have been hooked ever since. My most recent one was in 2007. 

There's something about their ancient grill that makes the burgers perfectly crispy on the outside, yet the remain properly juicy on the inside. No gimmicks or "secret ingredients," but I haven't been able to duplicate a Rangerburger at home. If you enjoy a good burger, worth a drive from Atlanta, especially if you are also visiting the Infantry Museum on Benning.


----------



## jbarwick

Depending on how you enjoy your burgers I think there are a variety of methods that need to be noted. A flat grill top is best for an even crispness on the outside which a conventional grill leaves other results depending on charcoal vs gas.

​Has anyone heard of a barbecue style slow cooked burger? That could be tasty.


----------



## zzdocxx

I'm easy to please, but I hear there is some kind of Japanese hamburger, there's a place in L.A. that has them.

Supposedly there is some flavor called umami, that is at the root of our cravings for this and other junk foods.

I don't understand it and haven't had a chance to try it yet.

Just throwing that out there.

Edit: Had to look it up, so anyway here's an article that sort of explains it


----------



## Acme

jbarwick said:


> Kuma's Corner (Chicago, IL) - Visited during grad school before going to a live show. The place was packed and we waited an hour for the foo....experience. I got the Kuma Burger which is a fresh burger with a fried egg on top but the atmosphere is the reason you go. There is heavy metal music playing and the place is just alive all the time. I loved my burger and still talk about it.


Nice to see a plug for Kuma's Corner.

I could linger here for quite a while (and have):


----------



## BrianPaul

Asking about burgers is almost like asking about BBQ: Tastes vary so wildly that answers are rarely meaningful. Just here in Fort Worth you'll get many answers.

For example, if you ask most old-timers about burgers here in Fort Worth, they will answer, "Kincaids". I spend six years eating at the original Kincaids at least once a month, but the last time I went to one of the new locations, the burger was so bad that I apologized to the rest of the party and asked if they wanted to go across the street to Five Guys. At its best, Kincaids has a thick, juicy burger made of organic beef served in a refitted grocery store from the 1940s. One-third of the tables are picnic benches and the balance are standup counters that store nonperishable ingredients underneath. The onion rings and crinkle cut fries are very complementary to the burger and they are not greasy.

Many younger people swear by Fred's Texas Cafe, known as much for its live music, lucky location (in a heavily revitalized and newly hip area), and cold beer as its burgers. I honestly can't recall the sides, but the burgers are fat and juicy, albeit greasy. The local college kids, while they love Fred's, often rave about Dutch's, next to TCU, my alma mater. The burgers are large and are on the dry side in terms of grease. The buns perfectly complement the patties in terms of complex flavors and the fixings are superbly chosen to marry with the ensemble. The crispy fries and onion rings are great. The beer is cold and the staff incredibly good-looking.

I won't neglect Charley's, which often wins the local best burger contest. I've been eating there for 20 years, as recently as Sunday. Given their proximity, they are my go-to spot for a good burger. Charley's newer locations failed and the gas station is now a car title loan outfit and the nursery is now a daycare, but the original is still there. I've seen them change their style from freshly made handfuls of beef and very hit-or-miss fries to smaller, pre-made patties and an incredibly consistent output. They were good 20 years ago, but the quality sometimes left something to be desired. In terms of decor, they epitomize the greasy hole-in-the-wall. Picnic tables outside with outlandish paint jobs. A smattering of well-worn tables and chairs inside. The onion rings are large and flaky. The fries are seasoned and fried to perfections. The burgers are on the greasy side, but not in a bad way.

But honestly, my favorite burgers were made at a place called H2 Gourmet in the Red Goose Saloon in downtown Fort Worth. One of my buddies from high school owned it and was the head chef. He's moved on, but the gourmet stylings were right up my alley.


----------



## Howard

BrianPaul said:


> I feel for you, Howard.


You mean you don't like Tony Roma and Outback Steakhouse?


----------



## Howard

Tempest said:


> White Castle is the best, but it's hard to get that excited over a hamburger.


They're so small I can eat 8 of them in one sitting.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Past, present and future;










The Charcoal Pit, Rt 202 N. Wilmington DE.


----------



## BrianPaul

Howard said:


> You mean you don't like Tony Roma and Outback Steakhouse?


They're fine. But they're in the same class of burgers as Chili's: Much better than fast food but nowhere near the type of the place mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Howard

BrianPaul said:


> They're fine. But they're in the same class of burgers as Chili's: Much better than fast food but nowhere near the type of the place mentioned in this thread.


They do salt their foods a lot and the burgers are so messy.


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

I got back from Miami and the Cuban Frita burger was life changing.


----------



## jbmcb

Detroit area:
Red Coat Tavern - by a wide margin. Ridiculously good burgers, with a huge variety of top-notch addons (onions sauteed in wine, a few different kinds of mustard, zip sauce) They also carry bottles of Traquair ale, an obscure scotch ale that goes very well with burgers.

Chain:
Five Guys is pretty satisfying, as is Bagger Daves, which is pretty much Five Guys in restaurant form.

Home:

Get a good iron skillet, fry up some bacon (I like Wright's) until it's crispy. Set aside. 

In the bacon grease saute some onions to your preference of done-ness. I'm partial to vidalia. Pull the onions out and set aside.

Get some good quality ground chuck, you want something with fat. Form into thin patties and cook them in the bacon/onion grease on the skillet.

Combine all of the above on a good quality sesame bun. Add mustard if you like (I like Guldens) but they really don't need anything else.


----------



## zzdocxx

Good heavens, no Angelenos here who have tried these Umami burgers?



zzdocxx said:


> I'm easy to please, but I hear there is some kind of Japanese hamburger, there's a place in L.A. that has them.
> 
> Supposedly there is some flavor called umami, that is at the root of our cravings for this and other junk foods.
> 
> I don't understand it and haven't had a chance to try it yet.
> 
> Just throwing that out there.
> 
> Edit: Had to look it up, so anyway here's an article that sort of explains it


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

jbmcb said:


> Home:
> 
> Get a good iron skillet, fry up some bacon (I like Wright's) until it's crispy. Set aside.
> 
> In the bacon grease saute some onions to your preference of done-ness. I'm partial to vidalia. Pull the onions out and set aside.
> 
> Get some good quality ground chuck, you want something with fat. Form into thin patties...


Has anyone tried making a smash burger for the skillet? Basically, season the beef with pepper, lots of salt, and lots of garlic powder. Form a patty. Then, press it down to less than 0.25 cm. I wrap the patty in saran wrap and use the bottom of a fry pan to do this. The theory is that the best part of a burger is the crusty perfectly-browned exterior. So, why not create a burger that maximizes that tastiness?

It's a totally different technique than a conventional burger since more than likely the burger will be a little drier than usual, but the crispiness and flavor is good.


----------



## zzdocxx

Funny you should mention that, there are a couple of new popular burger places in San Diego, one is KrazyBurger and the other is SmashBurger.

I wonder if that's how they make them there?


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

zzdocxx said:


> Funny you should mention that, there are a couple of new popular burger places in San Diego, one is KrazyBurger and the other is SmashBurger. I wonder if that's how they make them there?


I don't know, but I do know that cooking a burger in a skillet is different from cooking one over charcoal. Over the coals, it's pretty hard to mess up...although I've tried.

Skillet burgers are harder to get right in my opinion. The smash burger is good...at least my kids prefer it over the usual ones their mother makes. jbmcb's version sounds good but very fattening. I'm willing to try anything that will improve the skillet burger quality.


----------



## jbmcb

Snow Hill Pond said:


> jbmcb's version sounds good but very fattening. I'm willing to try anything that will improve the skillet burger quality.


I can only vouch for it's deliciousness. As for it's nutritional value - well, it has a vegetable in it, the buns are made of grain, and the pigs and cows had eaten grain at some point in time...

I've decided to eat less meat, but when I do I go all-out.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

jbmcb said:


> I've decided to eat less meat, but when I do I go all-out.


I hear ya.


----------



## zzdocxx

BTW I just noticed there is some new show just about burgers, the guy travels about eating burgers everywhere.

I didn't watch it, it came on here after Bizarre Foods tonight.


----------



## Howard

Has anyone had White Castle?


----------



## eagle2250

The wife made burgers just a few nights back and replicated, commendably I might add, a "black and blue" burger I had had at a restaurant in (I think it was) Louisiana: two hamburger patties, with a layer of blue cheese ensconced between them and crusted with a mix of Cajun spices! A diet killer for sure, but I'm salivating just thinking about it.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

eagle2250 said:


> The wife made burgers just a few nights back and replicated, commendably I might add, a "black and blue" burger I had had at a restaurant in (I think it was) Louisiana: two hamburger patties, with a layer of blue cheese ensconced between them and crusted with a mix of Cajun spices! A diet killer for sure, but I'm salivating just thinking about it.


Yum!!


----------



## jbarwick

Howard said:


> Has anyone had White Castle?


 I prefer White Castle over Krystal burgers which is the southern rip off version. I recently heard someone talk about the only time they see the Empire State Building in NYC is when they go to the White Castle across the street.


----------



## Bjorn

Tusen Och 2 in Malmö, Sweden

The Juggernaut, features jalapenos, cheddar, bacon, peanut butter, onion rings and chipotle glaze, if I'm not mistaken. All their burgers are great, good beer as well.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

Bjorn said:


> Tusen Och 2 in Malmö, Sweden
> 
> The Juggernaut, features jalapenos, cheddar, bacon, peanut butter, onion rings and chipotle glaze, if I'm not mistaken. All their burgers are great, good beer as well.


Peanut butter? That's a new one...


----------



## danielm

I had peanut butter on a burger at XXX Family Diner somewhere in Indiana (they get their name from XXX Root Beer, not the manner of entertainment). It was... different.


----------



## jbarwick

danielm said:


> I had peanut butter on a burger at XXX Family Diner somewhere in Indiana (they get their name from XXX Root Beer, not the manner of entertainment). It was... different.


West Lafayette, IN. It is where Purdue University is and the only reason I know this is from grad school. Don't remember if I had that burger.


----------



## Bjorn

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Peanut butter? That's a new one...


They have one with Brie and rose marmalade as well. As well as the conventional ones. Good stuff...


----------



## roman totale XVII

I was in Melbourne a couple of years ago and tried this place. Kind of a burger I guess. Really good...

https://sushiburger.com.au/


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> The wife made burgers just a few nights back and replicated, commendably I might add, a "black and blue" burger I had had at a restaurant in (I think it was) Louisiana: two hamburger patties, with a layer of blue cheese ensconced between them and crusted with a mix of Cajun spices! A diet killer for sure, but I'm salivating just thinking about it.


I'm feeling hungry.


----------



## MaxBuck

All a matter of opinion, of course, but 5 Guys and Smashburger are among the most overrated burgers I've eaten. Top of the overrated list (for me) is In-N-Out. Meh.

Best, in no particular order:

Steak N Shake (headquartered in Indianapolis)
Max & Erma's
Five Napkin Burger (NYC)
Wendy's

Yeah, I put Wendy's burgers up against most others. They're great.


----------



## zzdocxx

I haven't ever had a Wendy's burger, believe it or not, but I hear they are square. Is that true or just urban myth? Do they serve them on square buns?

Anyway, I was up in LA the last couple of days and managed to get to Umami Burger. The burger was "OK", it was thick with a smaller diameter than most regular burger places. They have the technology to cook them to order ie. medium, rare, etc. There isn't any lettuce or tomato, I don't think, but it seems there were mushrooms, and also there is a very thin round "crisp" of parmesan cheese, which purportedly has a very high umami factor. (Remember umami is the taste discovered by a Japanese guy, separate from any sweet sour salty bitter etc.)



> caramelized onions and shiitake mushrooms, both rich in glutamic acid (the scientific term for umami). Above that there's a nice Parmesan crisp that's pretty uncommon in most burgers, lending a crisp and crunch while a roasted tomato rounds the thing out.


The burger was $11 and I ordered some sweet potato fries for another $4. Oh yeah they supposedly have 18 stores now.

I thought the meat was quite tasty but for $11 I can eat at In and Out burger. I like some lettuce and tomato on my burger too, some freshness.

On the way to walking to Trader Joe's from there, I passed a Johnny Rockets and decided to give it a try.

On seeing how the booth seats were ripped and repaired with vinyl tape I got a bad vibe but I forged ahead and ordered a regular burger.

Yuck, it seems hard and overcooked around the edges. There was shredded lettuce on it.

Bleh, for $9.95, salad or fries or soup or something included.

Yeah I can live with In and Out.

But I really have no business eating burgers in the first place as I am overweight.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

MaxBuck said:


> Yeah, I put Wendy's burgers up against most others. They're great.


Not that Wendy's is a regional chain, but it being from Dublin (OH) may color your view. It seems like everyone has a regional chain that they love. When I was in El Paso last summer, there were WhataBurger restaurants everywhere. I had never heard of the chain, but it was extremely popular down there. The burgers were decent. The gimmick is like Wendy's and Steak N Shake: fresh ground beef and made-to-order.


----------



## Bandit44

I have a hazy memory of my late night visits to The Penguin, but they used to have some of the best burgers around. However, I've heard they've gone downhill as they've gained noteriety. I think once Guy Fieri visits your restaurant, it's like the kiss of death.

https://www.penguindrive-in.com


----------



## Howard

I'm going to say White Castle, their burgers are delicious even for a small burger I could eat about 8 of them.


----------



## Bricktop

The best burger I have ever had, in fact my wife and son agreed that theirs were the best they had ever had were, don't laugh

The Hilton at Kansas City International Airport. No joke.

They just had regular chesseburgers, but for mine they took the burnt ends of barbecued brisket, chopped em up and mixed
them with the ground beef, then it was grilled and brushed with a little barbecue sauce. It was a near religious experience.


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL. Count me as a believer...
Amen and amen!


----------



## dks202

Chris Madrid in San Antonio

https://www.chrismadrids.com/history


----------



## JerseyJohn

I don't order hamburgers out much, but one place near me makes a pretty good cheeseburger using a technique so simple I'm surprised I've never seen it anywhere else: they put the cheese on both sides of the bun and pop it under the broiler. The cheese gets nice and melted without the burger itself getting overcooked. 

I wish I could find some Pat LaFrieda hamburger retail so I could make my own - they make an 20%-fat ground chuck with short rib and brisket meat added. FreshDirect carries it in NYC, but it's apparently not available around here except wholesale.


----------



## Fatman

All-American, Massapequa, New York. 

​Great burgers and greatest fries...done in lard, very old fashioned setting and the place is never empty!


----------



## Howard

anybody have a worst burger?


----------



## Tilton

zzdocxx said:


> I haven't ever had a Wendy's burger, believe it or not, but I hear they are square. Is that true or just urban myth? Do they serve them on square buns?


They used to be more square than they are now. It was one of those "we don't cut corners" gimmicky things that just stuck. Their whole deal is that their burgers have never been frozen and they're the freshest fast food chain burger out there. Ironically, they've rounded the corners a good deal in recent years due to some surveys where customers believed that because they were not round, they were more processed than other chain's patties. They're good, though, that's for sure. I avoid fast food in my day-to-day life (both because of how it makes me feel and because it is more inconvenient in my commute to try to find a fast food joint), but if I'm on the road and I don't see a Subway/Quizno's/etc, I have no qualms wolfing down a Wendy's burger.

Also, I don't care what technology a restaurant has, eating a rare hamburger is NOT the same as a rare steak and the risk of food borne illness is much greater.


----------



## Hobson

Fatman said:


> All-American, Massapequa, New York.
> 
> Great burgers and greatest fries...done in lard, very old fashioned setting and the place is never empty!


All American is an experience not to be missed. However, they lack seating, so you have to either eat outside or in your car. If you want a sit down experience, the Good Steer in Lake Grove, NY is better (charcoal broiled) and also has seating.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> anybody have a worst burger?


I'm inclined to nominate those 'dehydrated' burger and sausage patties, included in military field rations. We had an idiot who decided he liked to eat them dry (more intense flavor he claimed:crazy and ended up with a bowel blockage. We had to chopper him out for the medics to clear the blockage. Now that was a bad burger! ...nuff said!


----------



## Fatman

Hobson said:


> All American is an experience not to be missed. However, they lack seating, so you have to either eat outside or in your car. If you want a sit down experience, the Good Steer in Lake Grove, NY is better (charcoal broiled) and also has seating.


Andy, how about those fries, huh?

IT's been quite a few years, but we used to get a big greasy bag to go!

Is Carvel still next door?


----------



## Hobson

No, but the family that owns All American still owns both businesses. Carvel was converted to Marshall's Ice Cream a few years back. I often remember that, in my childhood, many towns had their own family owned burger place. All American is one of the only ones left on Long Island, I don't like Slo Jack's out East as much. Back then, McDonalds, Burger King, et al. were scarce.


----------



## Fatman

Hobson said:


> No, but the family that owns All American still owns both businesses. Carvel was converted to Marshall's Ice Cream a few years back. I often remember that, in my childhood, many towns had their own family owned burger place. All American is one of the only ones left on Long Island, I don't like Slo Jack's out East as much. Back then, McDonalds, Burger King, et al. were scarce.


There was another one I remember that was family owned...Dave Shore's?? I am not sure if that is the name or not. Arthur Treacher's Fish and Chips was another. Long Guyland!


----------



## zzdocxx

Thanks Mr. Tilton.


----------



## Starch

Arthur Treacher's was a national franchise chain. Indeed, it still is, though a good deal less extensive than at its peak c. 40 years ago.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> I'm inclined to nominate those 'dehydrated' burger and sausage patties, included in military field rations. We had an idiot who decided he liked to eat them dry (more intense flavor he claimed:crazy and ended up with a bowel blockage. We had to chopper him out for the medics to clear the blockage. Now that was a bad burger! ...nuff said!


He shouldn't have eaten that burger.


----------



## sbdivemaster

There used to be a place on the UWS Manhattan called Diane's; they had an incredible burger. Also, you ordered your burger and they just had a list of toppings that you could choose from (kinda like ordering a pizza).

JG Melons was always over-rated.

They still have Jackson Hole in NYC?


----------



## MrPlaid

zzdocxx said:


> I'm easy to please, but I hear there is some kind of Japanese hamburger, there's a place in L.A. that has them.
> 
> Supposedly there is some flavor called umami, that is at the root of our cravings for this and other junk foods.
> 
> I don't understand it and haven't had a chance to try it yet.
> 
> Just throwing that out there.
> 
> Edit: Had to look it up, so anyway here's an article that sort of explains it


Umami Burgers in L.A. and San Francisco...Amazing!!!


----------



## blue suede shoes

Howard said:


> anybody have a worst burger?


Yes, the burgers that they served in the school cafeteria when I was in grade school and high school. They had small white hard pieces of something in the ground beef (maybe bone fragments?). I never did find out what it was and I don't want to know.


----------



## thunderthud

Gentlemen,

As this is my first post and my time has been spent vacuuming up the archived information already posted, I couldn't help but contribute to this thread:

White Manna in Hackensack NJ is by far the best slider I have eaten. I've had the White Rose System as well, and still prefer White Mana as my go-to slider when in NY/NJ. If you are eating White Castle and are within 20 miles of Hackensack, you're really missing out. Be sure you go to the actual ManNa in Hackensack versus the not so great Mana in Jersey City. One tip, and this is experience: don't park so the Penske trucks can cut the corner in the parking lot and clip your car with your wife and infant son in it. Park in back or on the opposite side of the truck place.

In Boston, I still find find myself wanting am RF O'Sullivans burger over the Bartleys Burger. Don't get me wrong, the Bartleys is a fine burger, but I could do without someones derriere in my face trying to squeeze into their chair.

In NY I will still queue for a Shack burger on Madison Square Park in the rain. In the list of all burgers, I still want a Shack burger above all others. I've been going since they were grinding the beef at Eleven Madison and running out early in the day.

I'm ill-equipped to comment on other burgers I've had across the country as I have been once or twice and none have made me change from a Shack burger. The Apple Pan is a great burger in LA, but I haven't eaten enough to confidently recommend it because I'm an out of towner.


----------



## Howard

blue suede shoes said:


> Yes, the burgers that they served in the school cafeteria when I was in grade school and high school. They had small white hard pieces of something in the ground beef (maybe bone fragments?). I never did find out what it was and I don't want to know.


I hated cafeteria burgers and what about those french fries? were they not to your liking?


----------



## ichiran

Shake Shack in NYC
Umami in LA

Best one I've had recently was at Jackson 20 in Old Town Alexandria (VA).


----------



## pleasehelp

Shake Shack. I've been to a few of them and they were all fantastic. In my opinion there is no close second.


----------



## ichiran

pleasehelp said:


> Shake Shack. I've been to a few of them and they were all fantastic. In my opinion there is no close second.


They do a fried portobello "burger" stuffed with muenster and cheddar that's amazing. You can also get that on top of a beef patty, which is huge but delicious.


----------



## zzdocxx

That does sound yummy, it reminds me of the new sausages at Coscto, some have bacon incorporated into them, others Manchego cheese, etc. 

Wow!


----------



## Howard

What's your favorite topping on a burger? mine is a bacon, lettuce and tomato, pizza or a mexican burger. those are really delicious.


----------



## ichiran

Howard said:


> What's your favorite topping on a burger? mine is a bacon, lettuce and tomato, pizza or a mexican burger. those are really delicious.


I haven't had a pizza burger in a really long time -- now THAT's something my school cafeteria used to make! It can be tasty if done right.


----------



## jbarwick

Favorite topping? Fried egg!


----------



## Howard

ichiran said:


> I haven't had a pizza burger in a really long time -- now THAT's something my school cafeteria used to make! It can be tasty if done right.


I love a good pizza burger, pizza sauce, melted cheese and tomato. YUM!


----------



## Mike Petrik

jbarwick said:


> I prefer White Castle over Krystal burgers which is the southern rip off version. I recently heard someone talk about the only time they see the Empire State Building in NYC is when they go to the White Castle across the street.


I do love those mighty ****** one-bites. I think they deserve credit for the now overdone "slider" phenomenon. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slider_(sandwich)


----------



## silkysmooth

Shake Shack in NYC is definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## Howard

White Castle burgers I could eat 8 of them they are so good.


----------



## jbarwick

At one point I ate White Castle for a week. 3 burgers nd a sack of onion chips for dinner. Haven't had one since 2011 though.


----------



## silkysmooth

I think I've only had White Castle about 3 or 4 times, I'd rather just get a hamburger from a diner there not as greasy.


----------



## Pale_Male

Louis' Lunch in New Haven operated by Louis IV [Jeff Lassen]. Birthplace of the Hamburger.


----------



## ichiran

Pale_Male said:


> Louis' Lunch in New Haven operated by Louis IV [Jeff Lassen]. Birthplace of the Hamburger.


I've been there. Not a bad burger, but their "no ketchup" rule seems excessive to me...


----------



## Hobson

ichiran said:


> I've been there. Not a bad burger, but their "no ketchup" rule seems excessive to me...


Agreed.


----------



## Pale_Male

ichiran said:


> I've been there. Not a bad burger, but their "no ketchup" rule seems excessive to me...


At least as reasonable as "no darts" and "no pleats." Nice not to change anything when you decide something's "just right." You can get a hamburger with ketchup anywhere else. And popular taste would insist on a week's worth of salt per patty as well as a charred & crusty outside. In order to transform it into exactly what it is not.


----------



## ichiran

Pale_Male said:


> At least as reasonable as "no darts" and "no pleats." Nice not to change anything when you decide something's "just right."


You raise an interesting point. An individual is certainly entitled to want pleats or no pleats; there are plenty of members in both camps here, I imagine. But as a clothing store, how reasonable or excessive would it be to offer only pleated pants to the exclusion of flat front pants? I guess you could argue that the "pleated pants only" store would be sticking to their guns, and that anyone who doesn't want pleats should go elsewhere. But I guess I can see the virtues of both pleated and flat front pants -- as well as plain hamburgers and those with ketchup -- so why wouldn't I want to sell both?


----------



## MaxBuck

I can live without ketchup, but can't see myself patronizing a burger joint that refuses as a matter of "principle" to allow its patrons to choose their own common condiments. 

Principle is best reserved for matters that actually mean something. Not for ******* ketchup. Get real.


----------



## Howard

What's the messiest burger you've eaten?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Sloppy Joe's, of course! The name says it all. LOL.


----------



## Mike Petrik

MaxBuck said:


> I can live without ketchup, but can't see myself patronizing a burger joint that refuses as a matter of "principle" to allow its patrons to choose their own common condiments.
> 
> Principle is best reserved for matters that actually mean something. Not for ******* ketchup. Get real.


Exactly.
That is why Chicago hot dog joints generally allow the misguided to bring their own ketchup and apply it without fear of violence or expulsion.


----------



## eagle2250

silkysmooth said:


> I think I've only had White Castle about 3 or 4 times, I'd rather just get a hamburger from a diner there not as greasy.


Sodium out the caboose; grease soaking the bun and literally dripping from the burger...indeed from a healthy eating perspective, White Castle's are perhaps the worst choice of bugers one could make! And yet we do/have eaten them and rave about it...Why? :crazy:


----------



## Hobson

eagle2250 said:


> Sodium out the caboose; grease soaking the bun and literally dripping from the burger...indeed from a healthy eating perspective, White Castle's are perhaps the worst choice of bugers one could make! And yet we do/have eaten them and rave about it...Why? :crazy:


I think it may have to do with nostalgia. Since, as we age, we tend to romanticize everything from our youth. Perhaps it is an acquired taste.


----------



## zzdocxx

Well you know, fats + salt = Yum yum ! ! !

Had an interesting discussion about all the various foods made with bacon yesterday, lots of desserts even.


----------



## ogredave

Just got back from NYC a couple weeks ago. Was not impressed w/Shake Shack at all. In N Out is pretty much the best non-restaurant burger.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Sloppy Joe's, of course! The name says it all. LOL.


I love Sloppy Joe's.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

eagle2250 said:


> Sodium out the caboose; grease soaking the bun and literally dripping from the burger...indeed from a healthy eating perspective, White Castle's are perhaps the worst choice of bugers one could make! And yet we do/have eaten them and rave about it...Why? :crazy:


Deliciousness?


----------



## jbarwick

Messiest burger...hmmmm. I can give ingredients I have had on a burger that make it messy but cannot recall one single burger.

-BBQ Sauce. The stuff just falls off a burger
-Egg. Depending on how the yolk is cooked, the yolk can just run off a burger.
-Tomato. Most burgers I have had shed their tomato quickly after a bite. Maybe too many toppings to begin with.

Well I remembered a burger that is messy. It is called the Gesso Burger in Columbus, OH. 2 10oz patties with 4 strips of bacon, 3 types of cheeses, and the usual burger toppings. Add in a pound of french fries and if you finish it you get a T-shirt....I have a T-shirt.


----------



## Howard

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Deliciousness?


plus they're small.


----------



## AaroninOC

The Cherry Cricket in Denver, CO. 

That is all.


----------



## altovintner

Green chile cheeseburger, fries and cold beer at the Buckhorn Tavern, San Antonio, New Mexico.

In 2009 Bobby Flay did a "throwdown" show out there.

Burgers there are over the top awesome.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eagle2250

Recently stopped in at a Baker's Square restaurant and ordered a burger they called their Taco Burger; a 1/3 pound burger topped with pepper jack cheese, a mound of fresh, chopped jalapenos, lettuce, some kind of spicy sauce of their (claimed) creation and slivers of corn chips. All-in-all, a pretty good sandwich! :thumbs-up:


----------



## herfitup

Howard said:


> What's the messiest burger you've eaten?


I don't know if it really qualifies as a burger but a loose meat sandwich in Iowa.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Recently stopped in at a Baker's Square restaurant and ordered a burger they called their Taco Burger; a 1/3 pound burger topped with pepper jack cheese, a mound of fresh, chopped jalapenos, lettuce, some kind of spicy sauce of their (claimed) creation and slivers of corn chips. All-in-all, a pretty good sandwich! :thumbs-up:


Wow that must've been one hell of a sandwich, how'd you feel afterwards?


----------



## eagle2250

Eventually (about two hours, I suppose), gassy! Gassy, but satisfied. LOL>


----------



## racebannon

My wife loves In-n-Out. Tihihi.


----------



## Howard

bacon, lettuce And tomato Burger (with ketchup and salt)


----------



## NoahNY

The Burger Joint, NYC; half-pound meatball shaped mounds of mixed ground beef charcoal flame broiled to your preferred temperature and served on a toasted bun, accompanied by creamy home-made cole slaw and hand cut fries. 

Heavenly.


----------



## Howard

The Pizza Burger was always my favorites.


----------



## cchen

+1 on Burger Joint

Minetta Tavern black label burger is probably my favorite.


----------



## Woofa

I can’t believe that Fuddruckers get no love here on the forums. By far my favorite chain burger place (although I hate their fries) where you can still get a burger medium rare and add any toppings you wish. As a nod to the earlier mention of Pizza Burgers, they were my favorite growing up in Long Island, made at the ubiquitous Greek Diner in every town. But the best burger experience I think we ever had was on our Honeymoon, after a week in Vancouver and Victoria eating delicious fresh salmon and assorted seafood most every meal, we spent our last night in Seattle and my wife (who is from Texas) just could not go another day without some beef. We ended up eating burgers at Capital Grill right by our hotel and while certainly not cheap (I think it was about 17 bucks a burger) they were certainly to die for. I know there are a lot of votes here for fast food burgers but do yourself a favor and one time go to a high priced steakhouse but instead of the dining room, sit at the bar and order burgers (They will often have a lower priced bar menu or specials.) Worth the splurge once a year or so.


----------



## SG_67

Chain restaurants: In-N-Out and Five Guys

One off restaurants: 1) The Gage Burger at the Gage Restaurant in Chicago, 2) The lamb burger at the Breslin Bar and Grill in NYC.


----------



## LordSmoke

Bad question. There are too many dimensions to pick one best burger. Mrs. Smoke and I have this discussion every few weeks. Depending upon our mood:

What-a-burger - chain along SE I-10, unique taste. Very good onion rings. 
Five Guys - fresh onions. No grilled onions or mushrooms - make it a sloppy mess. Great fries.
McDonald's - yes, McDonalds! Somestimes the basic cheeseburger, or their "high-end" Angus or McTasty are quite satisfying. Great fries, again too many options to pick "best" fries.

No Krystal's or White Castle in our area. Local joints okay, but not usually chosen due to risk (of disappointment) and hassle given the options above and our limited consumption. I've always wanted to try Steak and Shake (something about the name seems very satisfying), but never enough to pass over the above.

NB: my favorite all-time burger meal, though, was at the What-a-burger (no known relation to chain, despite same, unique taste) in West Columbia, SC. Onion rings have changed, but twenty years ago, they were exquisite and stood alone in the world of onion rings. Alas, now they are of the frozen variety.


----------



## Bernie Zack

I have this discussion with work-mates every year. A group of us actually have "burger week" where we hit something different every year. This year's visits were to.
1. Smash Burger -overpriced
2. Five Guys - hands down, the best bang for your buck (and who doesn't love the all-you-can-eat peanuts!)
3. Fatburger - finished second in the voting; great pumpkin flavored shakes!
4. Fat Choi Burger - not a chain; had an egg and was made "Asian" style - fantastic


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

Woofa said:


> I can't believe that Fuddruckers get no love here on the forums. By far my favorite chain burger place (although I hate their fries) where you can still get a burger medium rare and add any toppings you wish.


My college buddies and I used to go to Fuddruckers down south while on vacation back in the day. My only complaint then was that sometimes late in the afternoon the toppings bar would look like a pack of wild pigs went rummaging through it.


----------



## LordSmoke

Bernie Zack said:


> I have this discussion with work-mates every year. A group of us actually have "burger week" where we hit something different every year. This year's visits were to.
> 1. Smash Burger -overpriced...


So, was it any good? There is one near the house that has been threatening to open for about a year. Delays due to general shopping center construction, I think.


----------



## Bernie Zack

LordSmoke said:


> So, was it any good? There is one near the house that has been threatening to open for about a year. Delays due to general shopping center construction, I think.


Yes. I thought it was very good. But for the high price, it would have scored the highest of the 4 (get a bunch of government lawyers together, that's a BIG factor in the final analysis!)


----------



## LordSmoke

Bernie Zack said:


> Yes. I thought it was very good. But for the high price, it would have scored the highest of the 4 (get a bunch of government lawyers together, that's a BIG factor in the final analysis!)


Thanks. We'll check it out when/if it ever opens.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

Has anyone tried Shake Shack?

https://www.shakeshack.com/


----------



## MaxBuck

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Has anyone tried Shake Shack?
> 
> https://www.shakeshack.com/


Every time I've passed a Shake Shack, the line to get in has been unmanageable. And I'm not a wait-in-line-to-get-in kind of guy.

When in Manhattan, if the line at Shake Shack is too long, I recommend trying Five Napkin Burger.


----------



## LordSmoke

Howard said:


> What's the messiest burger you've eaten?


Didn't notice this post earlier, but as per my comment on Five Guys, the default burger preparation with grilled onions and mushrooms is nothing short of a wet, drippy mess. One almost has to put bowls under one's elbows to collect the drip. Is it the messiest? I don't know, a lot of non-chain establishments seem to equate greasy messiness with unique goodness - it is not.

PS: Finally made it to Steak-and-Shake last night for take out. Shakes were above average, but we opted for hot dogs - there is a dearth of nearby chili dog sources in our immediate area. Dogs were good, if a bit Sonic-like, which is not necessarily bad. Will go back and try the burgers. Perhaps there should be a separate hot dog thread? For us - Five Guys (great dogs, no chili option), VooDoo dog (local place with a couple of shops around the university), Dog et al. (another local shop, but services in-town working crowd and closes at 6p). All except FG too far away to get back home without food being cold.


----------



## Bernie Zack

It's killing me that they just opened up a 5 Guys less than a mile from my house, right on my running route. Not that I would stop running mid-stride to get a burger (reminds me of an old SNL skit w/ McDonalds and Bill Clinton!) but it does stay on your mind when it is RIGHT THERE! My son and I must have eaten 3 pounds of peanuts yesterday over there, just waiting for our take out burgers.


----------



## drlivingston

Chain restaurant: Backyard Burger (their blackened burger is awesome)
Non-chain restaurant: Chez Fonfon (it is as close to burger perfection as you can get-cooked medium-rare and covered with Comte cheese)


----------



## Dmontez

I've only seen one mention of the best burger joint in this thread so far, and that is without a doubt Whataburger https://whataburger.com/company I am positive I am a bit biased on this. They were founded in my hometown, they are still a family owned chain, even our AA minor league baseball stadium is called "Whataburger Field" since I can remember I have never lived more than a few minute drive from one, and couldn't imagine living in a city, or state that does not have one. Even one of the biggest grocery chains loves Whataburger https://www.heb.com/page/whataburger?URLREDIRECT=whataburger&_requestid=71098#


----------



## Bernie Zack

I never miss an opportunity to hit the Whataburger in Tucson, AZ when I visit the in-laws. Unfortunately, we don't have any here in Las Vegas. No Whataburger. Whatacrime!


----------



## Howard

Who's had the Heart Attack burger? ↑


----------



## drlivingston

I have lived within 5 minutes of a Whataburger for many years and have never eaten there. I will have to give it a try. Any recommendations?


----------



## LordSmoke

drlivingston said:


> I have lived within 5 minutes of a Whataburger for many years and have never eaten there. I will have to give it a try. Any recommendations?


No need to get fancy: cheeseburger, onion rings, shake of your choice - fries are okay, but onion rings better than most. That's all we every get. There are lots of other options, but we don't do burgers often enough to venture farther into the menu.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

No mention of Ray's Hellburger? Aged beef, etc. However, I'm often happy with Five Guys, which has excellent grilled hot dogs, too.


----------



## Dmontez

drlivingston said:


> I have lived within 5 minutes of a Whataburger for many years and have never eaten there. I will have to give it a try. Any recommendations?


Back when I was 23-24 and spending too much time at watering holes, Whataburger was on the verge of phasing this one out, and I probably had two a week for the last two months they served it. Then a couple of years later they bring it back as part of the permanent menu, and I don't think I have had one since, but they are great. https://whataburger.com/food/item/a1-thick-and-hearty-burger. Double meat, cheese, bacon, sauteed onions, and A1 thick and heart sauce, on a wheat bun. It so simple yet so delicious. I know a few people that are partial to the onion rings, but that's not me. I would take Whataburger fries, and ketchup over any others.

For your first time though I would go simple whatever you usually like on your burger, but be careful that whoever you go with does not "outwhataburger you"


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

Howard said:


> Who's had the Heart Attack burger? ↑


What a great pic. Did you take it Howard? If so, great camera work.


----------



## SG_67

Howard said:


> Who's had the Heart Attack burger? ↑


The bun is already falling apart. For me, that's an automatic DQ. The bun is every bit as important as everything else.

That's the place in Vegas right?


----------



## Howard

Snow Hill Pond said:


> What a great pic. Did you take it Howard? If so, great camera work.


No, found it off the internet, Have you tried or are you willing to try a burger like that one?


----------



## Howard

SG_67 said:


> The bun is already falling apart. For me, that's an automatic DQ. The bun is every bit as important as everything else.
> 
> That's the place in Vegas right?


I would have to look that one up.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

Howard said:


> No, found it off the internet, Have you tried or are you willing to try a burger like that one?


No, it looks good, but it's beyond my capabilities.


----------



## SG_67

Howard said:


> I would have to look that one up.


https://www.heartattackgrill.com/

Their tagline is quite distasteful.


----------



## Howard

Snow Hill Pond said:


> No, it looks good, but it's beyond my capabilities.


So you wouldn't eat that monster?


----------



## Howard

SG_67 said:


> https://www.heartattackgrill.com/
> 
> Their tagline is quite distasteful.


and the burgers look delicious but not worth my consumption.


----------



## drlivingston

Dmontez said:


> but be careful that whoever you go with does not "outwhataburger you"


O.K... I'll bite. What does it mean to have someone "outwhataburger you"?


----------



## Dmontez

drlivingston said:


> O.K... I'll bite. What does it mean to have someone "outwhataburger you"?


Simply means you don't want to sit across from someone wishing you had added the same things that they did.


----------



## gumprop1

Mineta Tavern


----------



## Brio1

SlideGuitarist said:


> No mention of Ray's Hellburger? Aged beef, etc. However, I'm often happy with Five Guys, which has excellent
> 
> grilled hot dogs, too.


Really !? Five Guys is so over-rated (and overinflated). I wish that someone could help me to understand what is so distinct about this joint. What makes their hamburger that much better than , say , a hospital or school cafeteria ? And they fry their French fries in peanut oil , for crying out loud. You can surely find a restaurant that serves a better hamburger in the District ...


----------



## Howard

White Castle


----------



## Jae iLL

I like fuddruckers southwest burger


----------



## eagle2250

This past week I enjoyed an absolutely fantastic 'Black and Bleu Burger' at a sports bar called The Dutchman (I think is was) in St. Cloud, FL., an experience I have every intention of repeating, every chance I get! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> This past week I enjoyed an absolutely fantastic 'Black and Bleu Burger' at a sports bar called The Dutchman (I think is was) in St. Cloud, FL., an experience I have every intention of repeating, every chance I get! :thumbs-up:


What was on that burger?


----------



## zeppacoustic

Peter Luger burger is a contender. No wait for lunch usually at their Brooklyn and Great Neck, NY locations usually.


----------



## zeppacoustic

^ simple and delicious. Their thick-cut bacon is no joke either.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I miss the McDLT...

White Castle makes me barf. After hearing it built up for years and years, I finally moved to a town where there was a WC and felt just like Johnny Rotten: Ever get the feeling you've been cheated?

I've experienced Louis Lunch in New Haven and have to say, was never overly impressed.

Every town has its unique burger spot. If you're ever in Tacoma, you have to hit Frisko Freeze. Pick Quick will also do. In these parts, it's Krekel's. None of these places have managed to replicate themselves, which is good. They're all better than any national chain, but national chains are what we're largely left with talking about since most of us will never hit the one-place-only spots. I would really like to try a Big Kahuna burger, the one that Samuel Jackson praises before putting a cap in that guy in Pulp Fiction. From the way he talks, I can just imagine what it tastes like. I'll bet it really is a tasty burger.

I've been to Five Guys once and was impressed. Really is about as close as you can get to the way you make them at home, I thought. Given a choice between Jack In The Box, McDonald's, Burger King and Wendys, which happens a fair amount when you're road tripping and looking for a quick bite before getting back on the interstate, I'll take Wendys every time. Double with cheese, and the chili's pretty good for a chain. Something has happened to the Big Mac in recent years. I think the patties have gotten smaller so that the bun now completely overwhelms the meat. Used to be not a half-bad burger, especially when paired with a Filet-o-Fish and a large Coke. And I really did like the McDLT. I was totally bummed when they stopped making them. Of course, the down side with McDonalds is that you risk getting a burger that was made ten minutes ago.

Jack In The Box is consistently awful. A Whopper prepared properly can be pretty good, but Burger Kings are so inconsistent. You never know what you're going to get--wilted lettuce, way too much mayonnaise, not enough tomato, etc. That's one of the reasons I like Wendy's. The restaurants are consistent. If I do get a Whopper (and I can't remember the last time I did--I suspect it was in an airport), I always add mustard. For one thing, I like mustard on my burgers. For another, if you order a burger that has something extra or something taken away, they will always make you a fresh one as opposed to handing you something pre-made.

My appreciation of Steak and Shake is growing. I especially like the Royale Steakburger, a double cheeseburger with bacon and a fried egg.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> What was on that burger?


A half pound of ground sirloin, Jamaican seasoning, a heap of Bleu cheese crumbles, a slice of raw red onion, lettuce and mayonnaise. Thanks for asking, Howard.


----------



## Howard

zeppacoustic said:


> ^ simple and delicious. Their thick-cut bacon is no joke either.


Now that looks like a burger that could take hours to finish.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> A half pound of ground sirloin, Jamaican seasoning, a heap of Bleu cheese crumbles, a slice of raw red onion, lettuce and mayonnaise. Thanks for asking, Howard.


Damn I feel hungry for a burger now.


----------



## LordSmoke

Smashburger finally opened near the house a few months ago. Lady Smoke sent me out to sample its wares. Alas, she did not tell me it was the grand opening. The line stretched out into the parking lot, and I barely escaped with my life. I managed to avoid a baloon hat, but the face paint lady left her mark:










The burgers? Okay, I suppose. Will have to try again, but nothing special. My main complaint is that people seem to think they can distinguish themselves by improving on the hamburger bun. No! The hamburger bun has been long perfected - only its size is adjustable. There is no need for egg or multi-grain or sourdough or whatever. Just give me a proper bun sized to compliment the contents!


----------



## mankson

zeppacoustic said:


> Their thick-cut bacon is no joke either.


You are not kidding...


----------



## MDA Sandman

Paradise Pup Cheeseburger near O'Hare in Chicago on Des Plaines Road. Best I've had and I've had a lot.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Took me several years before I could make the trip and timing right for this most legendary and elusive burger.

The Hitching Post II in Buellton, CA

The burger on Monday and Tuesday, sometimes Wednesday; order at the bar, it's not on the menu.


----------



## SG_67

The "Gage Burger" at the Gage in Chicago.


----------



## Dhaller

The "Earl Burger" at the Earl in East Atlanta.

The Earl is a punk rock venue and bar that happens to have (very good) bar food, this burger among them. Excellent beer-battered onion rings as well.

I suspect I'm the only non-tattooed non-smoker who ever dines there.

DH


----------



## Regent1879

Milwaukee, WI
-Solly's Grille. Birthplace of the butterburger!
https://www.sollysgrille.com


----------

